# Switch advise for a Logan Shaper



## Jeff May (May 8, 2017)

I recently purchased an 8" Logan shaper. It had a 3 phase motor in it. I found a new single phase motor of the same RPM and slightly larger HP rating.
I'd like to wire it with an Forward-Off-Reverse switch. Other than a "drum" style switch is there any other type of switches available? 
I was thinking of some type of push button style or something similar, and more compact than a drum type.
Any thoughts or suggestions appreciated...
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 8, 2017)

Why would you need reverse on a metal shaper?

A magnetic starter would be physically larger than a typical drum switch but would prevent automatic restart in case of a power failure.  Imported ones run about $35 on Ebay from China.  

A manual motor starter typically has a toggle switch and would be small.   There are some on Ebay for about $25.   Some older Cutler Hammer motor switches have on-off push buttons, they have a art-deco style and have a bit of a cult following, prices tend to be high.


----------



## Jeff May (May 8, 2017)

Good point about reverse and restarting after a power failure.
I wasn't sure about the reverse, I just looked at the wiring that was on it when I purchased it. It did indeed have just ON & OFF 
It had a "starter" of sorts on the back, it was pretty much shot. 
I will check out the units on ebay.
Thanks....


----------



## Silverbullet (May 8, 2017)

High Jeff, I'd put the the original switch but also have the magnetic starter for the motor. It should be usable that way with three phase motor.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 8, 2017)

This is the switch on my South Bend 7" shaper.   It is a newer version of the Cutler-Hammer push button.  Although the machine itself was in very nice condition, the previous owner didn't have a clue about electricity.  The switch that came with it was a toggle switch "mounted" on the wire using electrical tape.   I had this switch on hand so I used it, mostly because it looks a little bit like the original SB switch.  

Jeff, do you have any pictures of your Logan you would like to share?


----------



## Jeff May (May 8, 2017)

Here are a few of my Logan 8" on the bench. We tore it apart at the guys shop to make it easier to transport. Why I didn't take some pics of it sitting there is beyond me.


----------



## Jeff May (May 8, 2017)

Here are a few from today. I spent the weekend cleaning and prepping for paint. I was quite surprised when I got it apart. While dirty, there is hardly any wear on the machine. According to what info I have found, it was built in 1954, I think this was the 1st year Logan built a shaper... I will get some pics up when I get it together.


----------



## Jeff May (May 8, 2017)

Sorry for the double pics above...


----------



## Bob Korves (May 9, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> Why would you need reverse on a metal shaper?


For cutting on the pull stroke, which can be a really useful idea.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 9, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> For cutting on the pull stroke, which can be a really useful idea.



I'm in need of some enlightenment!  Can you describe a job where this would be an advantage?  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 9, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> I'm in need of some enlightenment!  Can you describe a job where this would be an advantage?  Thanks!


The shaper is more rigid when it is pulling instead of pushing.  It also keeps the chips much better contained.  A backwards clapper box is needed for running it in reverse.  Here is some great information on shapers as well as the reverse stroke overview  (and an excellent channel to subscribe to!):


----------



## Silverbullet (May 9, 2017)

Stevens, a sharp machinist for sure, does some nice jobs with the machines he owns. Plus he goes through everything he buys and makes it better. His gack shapers quite a machine , tons better then some of ours, but it's German right.


----------



## Inflight (Jun 3, 2017)

On the Logan shaper, you can assemble the yoke-link to the ram two different ways. One way makes the Pull stroke faster (default), the other makes the Push stroke faster (ala Stefan Gotteswinter).

Matt


----------



## Jeff May (Jun 3, 2017)

Was not aware that the yoke-link could be changed. 
I have plans for a "pull" type clapper box.
Just another of the many projects waiting to be worked on...
Attached are a few pics of the completed shaper...


----------



## Jeff May (Jun 5, 2017)

Inflight,
I sent you a PM


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 5, 2017)

Jeff May said:


> Was not aware that the yoke-link could be changed.
> I have plans for a "pull" type clapper box.
> Just another of the many projects waiting to be worked on...
> Attached are a few pics of the completed shaper...


What a beautifully done machine, very nice work!


----------



## Jeff May (Jun 5, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> What a beautifully done machine, very nice work!


Thank You...
I have several other machines waiting for the same...
I have been purchasing the last few years prior to my retirement.
I retired at the end of May, so now it's time to get started.  LOL...
I have a Walker-Turner drill press, Delta table saw, Delta band saw, a Troyke rotary table and I'm currently putting the finishing touches on a wooden tool chest my grandfather made from plywood used to crate airplane parts in when he worked at Fairchild.
All the above along with numerous other "projects" that are stored in tubs under my work bench.
The past few days have been awesome working in the shop and not having to worry about the "job" LOL...


----------



## A618fan2 (Jun 6, 2017)

Very, very nice job on the shaper - well done! The machines in the que are lucky to have you as their keeper.  

John


----------

